# mount / disk problem



## rw1fnt (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,

We have a freebsd 5.4 Release server that acting up.

with a df -h  we get the following line

Filesystem    Size   Used   Avail   Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1g   115G   103G   3.7G      97%     /usr/home

If I go to /usr/home  and do a ls -la
the only thing i can see is a .snap file with a 4k size.

No other information is shown. 

Is there any action to still access this data?

Regards,

Rogier


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2009)

.snap is directory (at least on recent releases)


----------



## rw1fnt (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry, the .snap dir is empty as well.

The filesystem is ufs


----------



## danger@ (Feb 4, 2009)

is it possible that you have mounted some other file system on top of /usr/home?

please show the output of `# mount` command.


----------



## rw1fnt (Feb 4, 2009)

# mount
/dev/ad4s1a on / (ufs, local)
/devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
/dev/ad4s1g on /usr/home (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
devfs on /var/named/dev (devfs, local)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
#


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2009)

What is the output of *du -k -d 1 /usr/home* ? Any big spenders in there?


----------



## rw1fnt (Feb 4, 2009)

# du -k -d 1 /usr/home
2    /usr/home/.snap
4    /usr/home
#


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like a mount problem, as noted. What says 'df -k' ? Are there two partitions with the exact same size in there (like /usr and /usr/home)?


----------



## rw1fnt (Feb 4, 2009)

# df -kh
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    7.6G    238M    6.8G     3%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1g    115G    103G    3.7G    97%    /usr/home
/dev/ad4s1e    248M     62M    166M    27%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f    9.2G    3.8G    4.7G    45%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d    4.9G    4.2G    317M    93%    /var
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /var/named/dev
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
#


----------



## rw1fnt (Feb 4, 2009)

Problem Solved!

The problem was overmounting.
did a 
umount /dev/ad4s1g
mount /usr/home

In the /etc/fstab put the line that mentions /usr/home after the line that mentions /usr and reboot does the trick as well and permanently.

Thank's for the replies!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2009)

Argh! Slapping myself for not seeing that the first time. Been bitten by that mount order a few times myself (/var and /var/log ..).


----------

